# Whats this skyway mag worth



## JRE (Apr 24, 2018)

Just Picked this real nice Skyway mag up at a auction and was curious what its worth. Not sure what I want to do with it yet. Might have to find a bike to put it on.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Maybe $30 or $40 to someone looking for faded yellow.


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 27, 2018)

What he said... They're not too hard to find. especially worn and faded like that.


----------

